# Guppy/Swordtail Hybrids



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

It certainly does look like a hybrid.
When this does occur the babies are usually short lived and are infertile.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't think that guppies and swordtails can hybridize. Mollies and guppies are able to hybridize. Platies and swordtails are able to hybridize (most of them are). That's most likely just a normal swordtail with two different parents or something


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Livebearing Hybrids*



Chrisinator said:


> I don't think that guppies and swordtails can hybridize. Mollies and guppies are able to hybridize. Platies and swordtails are able to hybridize (most of them are). That's most likely just a normal swordtail with two different parents or something



Hello Chris...

You could be right. But the pic shows a Guppy male and female and a Swordtail male. The one in the middle really doesn't look like either of them.

B


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

They don't interbreed - there may have been some things done in labs under conditions we'll never see, but each fish is from a different Genus, and they aren't that close in evolutionary terms. Swords are Xiphophorus helleri, and they'll cross with other Xiphophorus. Almost every swordtail, platy and variatus in a pet store is a hybrid already, as that's partly how all the color and shape varieties were developed by breeders.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Chris...
> 
> You could be right. But the pic shows a Guppy male and female and a Swordtail male. The one in the middle really doesn't look like either of them.
> 
> B


My theory is that somewhere along your guppy line there is a male with a swordtail (they do exists in guppies) produced and now has been passed down. There are lyretails and swordtail guppies for these.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Maybe we need a clearer, close-up picture. Is it possible to net this thing out and photograph it in a small photo tank or in your hand?

I'm no expert, but the image of the middle (orange) fish didn't really make me think hybrid. It looks like a regular swordtail to me.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Lol
You are correct.
I thought it was mollies


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Endler guppy hybrid maybe?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

No hybrid here. The swrdtail in the middle looks like a morph of X alvarezi. A good friend of mine has developed a selective strain that he calls X. alvarezi 'Gold'. 

Also, I am typing this answer from Greeley 








Oh yeah, I have a lot of the following. If you are interested, I will bring some for you as a gift. Just come to JBS HQ any time during the day and I will give the package to you.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like just an oddly colored swordtail. That's pretty much how new swordtail morphs start- an existing color morph mutates.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello sum...

Very nice fish. Thanks for the offer, but I'm moving away from the Guppies and am now into Red Wag and Sunset Platys. I understand they'll hybridize with the Swordtails. Apparently, the Guppies can't with the Swordtails, but if not, I'm getting some interesting Swordtails. Very similar to the first pic you sent.

Thanks for your insight.

B


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Swordtails are great! I wish I had the environment I have back home (in Hawaii) to have a tropical pond. I've got some females that are around 5-5.5" in length and are THICK. The males with swords are 6"+. There are a range of red velvets, koi's, black, wild type greens and a few others that have hybridized their morphs in there. I should troll through the pond and net some out next time I'm back home and post up pics.


----------



## CherryBlossom (Aug 15, 2017)

*Having the same occurrence*

Just recently I noticed that I have a swordtail guppy who is just a baby right now, but I can actually say that it is a guppy swordtail. Because I have one female guppy that is cream color while all of my other female swordtails are bright and dark orange meanwhile the baby guppy swordtail looks exactly like the guppy and has black spots. There is no male guppy in my tank.


----------

